# AK-47 Kamry 200W TC box mod



## Alex (14/6/16)

*AK-47 Kamry 200W TC box mod*
*

The moment you use Kamry AK-47, you know you’ve never felt anything like it.*
*And that’s just the beginning. Take a deeper look at Kamry AK-47, and you’ll find innovation on every level.*
*Gun culture encompasses the behaviors, attitudes, and beliefs about firearms；*
*Vapor represents a new culture, pop, healthy, and punk in the United States.*


*At this moment, we put them together , using the latest technology to combine the characteristics of two cultures.*




*Increase 95% user safety*
*Increase 90% juice taste*
*Increase 80% atomizer life*
*

*


*Release your finger , without going through the change the battery annoyance. *
*You just need to press the battery lock button, it would slide down automatically.*




* Three pieces Li-on battery connected in series， 3 times current output.*
*More powerful, more safety and more intelligent.*




*

 

 

 

 

 

*
*Why Kamry AK-47 box mod?*
*There’s nothing quite like it， cool appearance with powerful inner.*
*Why love Kamry AK-47 box mod?*
*Experience carefully， you’ll find it’s been fundamentally improved.*
*Highlights summary*
* Authentic feel, imitation guns design.*
*  American style, design and gun culture.*
* King of the power, support 200W output.*

* Muscle device, powerful chip supports 200W output continually.*
* 4500 mAh RC aircraft battery, stronger battery life.*

* Three pieces Li-on battery connected in series， 3 times current output.*
* 7kinds of mode, switch freely in three types coils.*

*  Support to use NiCr, Ni, Ti and SS wire, especially Ni, Ti, SS, can switch freely from power mode to TC mode.*

source: http://www.kamrytech.com/ak-47-kamry-200w-tc-box-mod.html


----------



## KimVapeDashian (14/6/16)

Thanks Alex...

I specifically had a laugh at the "battery vs battery" graphs... 

Sigeli designed the graphs!

I find the branding on the side ugly... I actually don't like much about it....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (14/6/16)

The reloading battery thing would be fun for 5 minutes. But who can argue with increases of 80% on atty life, 90% on juice taste, and 95% on user safety? 82% of people in the top 19% of the population IQ range, claim that 86.35% of statistics are made up... 

60% of the time, it works every time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/6/16)

I foresee hitting that button by mistake and having the battery hit the ground!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Neal (14/6/16)

*American style, design and gun culture.*
With what has recently happened in Orlando I think these guys need a new copywriter...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------

